# Sigelei 50w or Hana DNA 30 ?



## Rellik (16/9/14)

Quick question
Upgrading from MVP, what should I get?
Sigelei 50W or Hana DNA 30 ?


----------



## Ricgt (16/9/14)

Sigelei 50w in black! But then again there is something I love about the chunkiness of the Hanna, it fits my hand just right…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

What kinda vaper are you?

You into rebuildables? You using tanks? Like dripping? Plan on dripping? etc...


----------



## Rellik (16/9/14)

Just started dripping and builing coils. Realising that the MVP is a bit lightweight for that....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

Hmmm, then maybe the Sigelei 50W would be a better fit? gives you more room to explore (wider ohm range, goes down to 0.2 ohms)

TBH, if you've done your research on battery safety, then I'd advise getting a mechanical mod, gives you a bit more oomph, I think. Kinda looks sexier, and has more hardcore appeal too, I think. 

That all said, a mech is much like driving a car with a manual gearbox, as opposed to an automatic (electronic mod). 

You have to manually test your battery level with a multimeter, so as to be careful not to drain the battery too low. 
You need to be real careful with your builds and the amp limits of your batteries.
Above all you need to keep your wits about you at all times with it, because its just a chunk of metal, theres no real safety features built into them. (except for vent holes) 

Also is more economical than going the Electronic route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/9/14)

Do you need the extra 20Ws?
If the extra 20W isn't that important to you and considering that they both are fairly the same size, it becomes more about look and feel, for me at least. I like the look of the Hana over the Sigelei. Then there's the IPV which looks hot and not to mention the VaporShark

As you can see im still on the hunt for a box mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/9/14)

ipv, has QC issues from the reviews i've looked at. Vaporshark looks the nicest, and highest quality, but is also by far the most expensive option. 

what about something mad, like a Gi2 clone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (16/9/14)

I did not have any problems with my hana mod . If you do decide on a hana just get a good one , some very dodgy on the wiring , but even those would not give you any problems at all . The ipv 2 is of course super cool and if you never go close to 20w it is still nice to know you can go to 50w if you wanted to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rellik (16/9/14)

Yeah @DoubleD I also prefer the look if the Hana. The question remains. Do I need the extra 20w. I just started building coils. I don't think I'll need to go below the 0.3 ohms of the Hana?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jtgrey (16/9/14)

Rellik said:


> Yeah @DoubleD I also prefer the look if the Hana. The question remains. Do I need the extra 20w. I just started building coils. I don't think I'll need to go below the 0.3 ohms of the Hana?


True but you might want to upgrade faster then you think . And for the price difference you might as well go for a 50w and get it over with . I went from twisp to svd to hanna to sx350 hanna in a month's time . But a hana is a very nice mod . Nice and small plus you can upgrade it to sx350 later if you wanted to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (17/9/14)

Yes, 50W.


----------



## DoubleD (17/9/14)

+1 on the sx350 upgrade later on (y) or if you are a bit of the craftsmen, get the SX chip first time and build a beautiful box mod out of a dark rose wood, call her Stacy and vape away like a boss ........and/or seal that same chip up, water tight, slap a 3ml bottle in and bottom feed that ***** ....and then live happily ever after <Mind Blasting>

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

